# The Mysterious Disappearing Flowers



## Andi-Infinity (Jul 11, 2013)

My town in AC:NL is mostly covered by flowers. Villagers continue to plant more, so the fower count raises each day. It's difficult for me to water them ALL, but each day it doesn't rain, I do it. Some newly planted by villagers that I haven't watered do wilt--I don't pluck them to get rid of them; I do not run in my town; I do not kill my flowers, period. However, between last night and this morning, I've experienced a strange phenomenon... Disappearing flowers.

Last night, I met two generous new Animal Crosser friends here on the forum, and they were my company in my town. Orange lillies by The Roost cafe disappeared after losing connection and their re-entering, so naturally, I looked to them to know how that could have happened. Whether or not that's truly linked to today's experience, I couldn't tell you for sure, but I've come to trust them enough to say they're honest when they told me that the flower wasn't trampled or picked up by either player.

Today's experience was odd. Last night, I had fully-watered flowers surrounding a small 1-tile public works project.
It looked like this (the project is the "x" and the flowers are the "o"'s)

ooo
oxo
ooo

But somewhere between saving and loading my save file, two of these flowers (side-by-side) went completely missing. Whether it's a save or save-load error--Or even villagers picking up flowers--I'm not certain.

It's okay that these flowers have gone missing--I'm not upset, since I have so many in the first place! It just might be good to be careful if this is a glitch of sorts. I would also like to know if anyone else (with a town covered mostly with flowers) has experienced this mystery.


----------



## KitsuneLunai (Jul 11, 2013)

Well My town was covered in flowers. But I did not play the game for like 3 weeks and when I came back to it. most of my flowers were all gone. What I think it is if you don't water them and then they wilt and still don't water them they die and dissapper. And even when it rains they still wilt... which is very weird.


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Jul 11, 2013)

Well yes, they will wilt the next day if they aren't watered (the day rolls over at 6 am). If they are wilted and get no water the day they wilt, they will disappear the following day, but that's not what I'm getting at here.

These flowers WERE watered, and only _one_ 6 am passed, which would mean they _should_ be there, and alive (not wilted), but they wouldn't be sparkling. Instead, they were completely gone.

That also doesn't explain last night's occurrence. Orange lillies went missing -seemingly- during the save when a couple friends re-entered my gate after a disconnect.

Edit: All flowers that _do_ get rain water won't wilt the next day. Granted, you actually have to play during the rain. Also, villagers will sometimes plant flowers next to other flowers of the same species, so if they do that after the rain has stopped, you saved, and played the next day, those flowers they planted will likely wilt.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 11, 2013)

I had the same thing happen when I got a Purple or a blue rose I don't remember which color I think it was Blue. It was My second day or third day with the game and I had people over the first time I had people over.  They said they didn't take them and they also said they didn't trample them either. They were gone after they left. I had them right next to the town hall so nobody would run in it by accident. I haven't seen any Animal with it in their house, so I don't know what happened to my beautiful rose Hybrid. 

It could be the case of lying Wi-Fi Friends. Though I did believe them. 
I'm disappointed in myself for not moving them in my house or somewhere else safe from destruction.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a couple flowers disappear when I had some people over on WiFi once. They were yellow roses, not hybrids, so I can't imagine why anyone would want to steal them. Maybe there's some disappearing flower glitch?


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 11, 2013)

hmm...mine don't disappear, I keep getting more but I have the beautiful ordinance and my neighbors do all the watering and I haven't seen a wilted flower or weed yet!


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Jul 11, 2013)

@ TamaMushroom: I don't want to believe that, but you're likely right. Maybe next time I have unknown visitors, I should stash away my good flowers! Even good people can be mischievous at times. If this happens again anytime soon without online company, I'm going to think something's up, though. And I will post it, and get to the bottom of it! That really sucks about your blue roses... REALLY sucks. If they really were blue roses... well, they're the most rare hybrid, from what I've read. Hopefully you can get some mulch and replace it!


----------



## BelieberLuv (Jul 11, 2013)

Strange that's never happened to me


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 11, 2013)

I had someone take a purple violet from me. I don't think it's a glitch because I wifi frequently, but the player didn't agree to the trading rules and wandered all over my town. So my only conclusion is that he took it. The wifi thing and having players over at least matches up with that situation.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jul 11, 2013)

ah!! a similar thing happened with me! i had my first hybrid (orange cosmos) by the town hall and i was trading something with a friend via wifi. she and i didn't move from the front of the train station for the whole time, but when she went back home it was gone! neither of us went near it!! x___x


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Jul 12, 2013)

@tewrkstrider: THAT!! That's just like what happened with us! Here's what I think happened...

We were playing on Wi-Fi, and I got a disconnect. I didn't save before the disconnect error, so they came back, and we all had re-bestfriend eachother (since we lost that when we lost connection). Then I saved. Next thing we noticed, the orange lillies had mysteriously vanished. I was sure the other players were near me in the time period they had even gone missing, but I wasn't entirely sure. Are we onto something? Nintendo is trying to get us to turn against our friends!! D: ...Just kidding... xDDD But really. I'm completely puzzled over this!


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 12, 2013)

My Jacob's Ladder my friend gave me disappeared and I didn't even invite anyone in. It had a different flower in the same spot.


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Jul 12, 2013)

That's just the strangest thing! The only thing I can really get at here is that it loads the save wrong... or writes incorrect save data. Shall I experiment? Next time I notice this happen in my town, I'm willing to get chewed out by Resetti just to see if reloading the save will give a different outcome.

If this is a glitch, Nintendo should really work on patching it.


----------



## -Winnie- (Nov 24, 2013)

I experience the same thing, flowers keep disappearing in my town. But I didn't play on Wi-Fi for a few weeks now and no one else had my game, I don't run and I water my flowers every day. So why do they disappear? This is very strange. 

I had a theory that there is a maximum amount of flowers you can have. My town is full of flowers and maybe some of them had to make room for the new ones that appear on daily basis. So I got rid of some flowers but the result is the same, I still lose flowers. 

So maybe you're right and it is a glitch...


----------



## howarkri000 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Me Too!!!!!*



Andi-Infinity said:


> My town in AC:NL is mostly covered by flowers. Villagers continue to plant more, so the fower count raises each day. It's difficult for me to water them ALL, but each day it doesn't rain, I do it. Some newly planted by villagers that I haven't watered do wilt--I don't pluck them to get rid of them; I do not run in my town; I do not kill my flowers, period. However, between last night and this morning, I've experienced a strange phenomenon... Disappearing flowers.
> 
> Last night, I met two generous new Animal Crosser friends here on the forum, and they were my company in my town. Orange lillies by The Roost cafe disappeared after losing connection and their re-entering, so naturally, I looked to them to know how that could have happened. Whether or not that's truly linked to today's experience, I couldn't tell you for sure, but I've come to trust them enough to say they're honest when they told me that the flower wasn't trampled or picked up by either player.
> 
> ...




i met a nice girl about my age at club tortimer and we've been meeting up in my town a lot since then. and my flowers have been dissapearing. At first, i believed she has taken them (hybrids) but after it has happened several times, with even other items, such as a present for my dream visitors, or my throwing beans (a very nice gift from a nice girl), i believe the dissapearances are linked to online play. what annoys me is that the flowers that are dissapearing are hybrids; very hard to grow. and now i have to grow them again. -__-


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 18, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to me! I had a pink rose and had someone over at my town... (I have the beautiful town so flowers don't wilt!) And I went over to the rose and BAM it was gone! But the weird thing is that was the only thing gone of my hybrids. I have black roses blue violets Pink and orange lilies purple tulips etc... I even asked her if she took it or ran over it and she said no... Idk to this day if she was lying but... I don't she was!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry thats happening to you.I have been playing for over a year, and flowers are my passion.I have a TON of hybrids.I have never had one go missing.My beach is completely covered in hybrids.One time a villager took one and replaced it with a non hybrid.That's the only time a flower has been taken, and i saw it happen.lol.


----------



## Rendra (Sep 19, 2014)

In my sisters town, she had this one small area that the flowers would disappear from. She would water ALL her flowers each evening (I even gave her my golden watering can) but then the next day a couple of flowers were just gone. They weren't wilted the day before and therefore shouldn't have died. This happened several times. At the time, she did not have Beautiful Town (she would let me come over and pick weeds, which also would sometimes disappear the next day--Weird). She then put down a pattern in the area and, of course, it hasn't happened since and it didn't start in anyother part of town.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 19, 2014)

The beautiful town ordinance is a wonderful thing. I've got flowers all over the place, I should really organize them in some way, but for now I'm just leaving them be.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry this is happening to you guys! It probably is a glitch somehow connected to wi-fi...although the OP also had a couple go missing on another day that they didn't wi-fi, if I understood correctly.

My town is literally covered in paths and flowers, so I don't think there's a limit to how many you can have. I also placed each one super carefully (and by design), so I would have noticed if any disappeared, and I've never had that happen. 

Having the beautiful town ordinance is super important/useful to save you a lot of extra work. But I also love watering my flowers. XD I know I'm weird, but it's very relaxing. Plus they just look so much prettier when they are sparkling.

Also, OP, it's not the villagers, because they don't pick up flowers, they just plant them. I have heard of people placing a hyrbrid accidentally at the same exact time and same exact spot as a villager that was standing by, and the hybrid disappearing because the villager's flower trumped theirs. That would be super annoying, but the only similar situation I've heard of involving villagers and flowers.


----------



## kasane (Sep 20, 2014)

Hm, weird.
All I know is that if you don't water the flowers, they will wilt/turn to a black-grey hue. If they are watered on the day that they wilt, then they will go back to normal on the next day. If they are left ignored, then on the next day they will disappear.


----------



## keopii (Jan 3, 2015)

This JUST happened to me. Opened my gates for the first time, and BAM, tons of my hybrids went missing. I'm thinking its the glitch, the girl I friended only has positive feedback. :/


----------

